

Show HN: Codex - a Notebook app for iPad - kenshi
http://thecodexapp.com

======
face7hill
This looks pretty cool. I really like the idea of having different graph
papers, esp. the isometric ones. I've tried several iPad notebook apps. They
all seem ok. I think it's just me but I have difficulty writing clearly on an
iPad even with a stylus (my handwriting is crap). Nice work on this.

------
kenshi
Would love some feedback on the site and app. I can spare some promo codes, if
anyone is interested.

